# Is my holland lop a false dwarf?



## Kate7654 (Aug 14, 2019)

I have two holland lop rabbits. My doe Bella is slightly over 4 pounds. She’s like 4 1/2 pounds. She has long ears to. I just bred her to a for sure true dwarf buck Benny. I would be certain she’s a false dwarf except that her old owner who bred her twice said that in her first litter she had a whopping 6 kits! She did say that she had one peanut in the first litter but in the second litter she didn't have any peanuts. I don’t know if it was a true peanut or if it was just a runt that died for some reason. In her second litter she had four babies no peanuts. I just want to know what to expect for Bella’s litter. Thanks!!


----------



## SableSteel (Aug 16, 2019)

It's hard to tell imo without seeing their littermates and relatives. False dwarfs from good show quality lines often look a bit similar to true dwarfs from other lines. I'd personally lean towards false dwarf on this rabbit, but that's pretty much just a guess.


----------

